# Miyabi 7000D as left handed?



## totte (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi, I've had my eyes on this knife for a couple of days now as my local store got a sale, It's down to 168,80$ from 217,02$ and I always wanted a Japanese knife in my collection as I'm using Wüsthof at the moment.

I went to the store, held it, felt it. Thought I noticed the handle is designed for right-handed people. Does anyone know if this is much of an issue? (Obviously I'm a lefty.)


The knife is for home use and not all-day work.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, the blade itself is symmetrical so you can expect little or no wedging. But the D handle could feel weird in your hands. May be you can search for a knife meant for lefties.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

D shape is pointed one way or the other, usually right handed. How much of a problem this is depends on your grip. With a pinch grip, I think it is only a slight inconvenience. Make sure you're comfortablle with it because the 7000D handle isn't easy to replace like a japanese handle. You're kind of stuck with it.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Spend some time gripping it how you would when cutting. 
I have a standard Japanesw wa handle made of magnolia wood, right D shape, and it doesn't bother me as a lefty. But it's a very light knife and quite thin and sharp, so I'm never having to squeeze my hand into the handle.


----------

